# LM35 con ADC0804, a Displays 7-Seg



## Leinhart (Feb 18, 2009)

Buenas buenas, un saludo.

Estoy diseñando un termómetro digital que tomará valores de 0ºC a 50ºC mediante el sensor de temperatura LM35 y el convertidor analógico/digital ADC0804.

Tengo mis dudas con respecto al ADC0804 y esque tengo armado un circuito que probaré cuando pueda.

1) Tengo el LM35 y he amplificado su salida mediante un NO-INVERSOR a un ratio de (entrada 100mv = salida 1v) mediante el op-AMP LM741.

2) Esa salida del LM741 va para el ADC0804. 

3) El ADC0804 está en modo free-running (Patita 4 y 19 a un RC de 10k y 150pF).

4) Los binarios del ADC van para el SN74185 (Convertidor de Binario a BCD).

5) El resto ya es digital, de BCD a 7 segmentos y a displays, que esto lo tengo funcionando bien.

Este es el esquema en un borrador:







Mi duda es respecto al ADC. No entiendo como tira un binario con respecto a que voltajes? cual es el secreto de descifrar 100mv a descifrar 1 volt en el binario.

Alguien me lo puede explicar por favor?

Gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 18, 2009)

el problema es la conversion lineal a la salida, eso es, con 5V de maxima escala , la salida te da 255 cuentas; entonces a 1V te dará (1/5)*255 = 51 cuentas.

En la hoja de datos viene un circuito que quiza te convenga, ajustando la maxima escala de 255 cuentas cuando tienes 64ºC


[/code]


----------



## Leinhart (Feb 19, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta.

Fijate que hice unos cambios, quite todo el opamp porq realmente creo q no se requiere, y a la salida del sensor la mande directamente al ADC. Los rangos de temperatura me quedaban estables , me quede asombrado, si segun con los calculos,  si el sensor marcara 20º (.20v), en binario sería:
.20v(1/5)*255 = 10.2 ~ 11

y no sucedió eso, me tiro los 20 en el binario... 

Teoricamente estaba pensando usar una divisora de tensión para obtener esos 20, pero practicamente me los dio con mucha exactitud.

Alguna idea?


----------



## dems55 (Dic 6, 2009)

hola a todos, me presento en esta gran comunidad de electronicos,para en esta ocasion pedir ayuda con un proyecto escolar, un termometro digital con el sensor de temperatura lm35, usando ademas un adc0804 para despues representar su salida en un par de displays de7 segmentos.
pero ya empezaron las dudas y problemas.
(nota) ya use el buscador de la pagina pero no e econtrado algo que me pueda ayudar, bueno solo encontre este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/lm35-adc0804-displays-7-seg-18439/
mas o menos lo quiero hacer como esta ahi, pero aqui en durango mexico no encuentro el sn74185.
otro problema es que primero probe el lm35 para ver que voltajes de salida me daba pero antes de empezar a medir lo toque y estaba muy caliente, creo que lo conecte mal.
mañana comprare uno nuevo, pero necesito un diagrama para ver mas o menos como lo armo, otra duda es que no se que voltaje aplicarle al adc0804 en vref/2, lei que deberia ser 2.5.
saludos

hola a todos, me presento en esta gran comunidad de electronicos,para en esta ocasion pedir ayuda con un proyecto escolar, un termometro digital con el sensor de temperatura lm35, usando ademas un adc0804 para despues representar su salida en un par de displays de7 segmentos.
pero ya empezaron las dudas y problemas.
(nota) ya use el buscador de la pagina pero no e econtrado algo que me pueda ayudar, bueno solo encontre este post LM35 con ADC0804, a Displays 7-Seg
mas o menos lo quiero hacer como esta ahi, pero aqui en durango mexico no encuentro el sn74185.
otro problema es que primero probe el lm35 para ver que voltajes de salida me daba pero antes de empezar a medir lo toque y estaba muy caliente, creo que lo conecte mal.
mañana comprare uno nuevo, pero necesito un diagrama para ver mas o menos como lo armo, otra duda es que no se que voltaje aplicarle al adc0804 en vref/2, lei que deberia ser 2.5.
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2009)

No sigas posteando lo mismo.
El hilo para hacer tu consulta es este. Seguí por acá.

Saludos


----------



## danielymily (Mar 19, 2010)

hola tengo un problema con mi sensor yo lo estoy usando con un atmel 89c52 y adc0804 per los valores que sale en el lcd varian mucho es decir no es estable varia como en 3 ºC, a si esta todo el rato por ejemplo sale: 22--23---21--23---21--22---23.

Bueno cuando recien lo probe lo conecte mal y se calento bastante y por buen tiempo, ¿ esta podria ser una causa?????????


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2010)

Podría... O podría haber un problema de diseño, o de construcción, o de alimentación, o de...

Sin el circuito y algunas fotos de lo que hiciste va a ser difícil opinar.

Saludos


----------



## asrhael (Mar 19, 2010)

Estimado Cacho, tengo una duda que plantié en un post abierto sobre el LM35 (no obtuve respuesta jojo), la duda es porque se hace necesario amplificar la tensión que entrega el LM35, dicho de otro modo porqué no trabajar con la tensión por grado centígrado que entrega ese integrado. ¿Será por un tema de los LCD para mostrar correctamente los valores?.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2010)

Veamos: El LM35 entrega 10mV por cada grado. A 100 grados tenés 1V a la salida y a 150 (si no me equivoco ese es el límite que tienen) vas a medir 1,5V. ¿Qué podés manejar con eso? (es una pregunta, no es retórica).
Segunda cuestión: ¿Qué circuito/componente es capaz de trabajar con diferencias del orden de los 10mV para dar lecturas exactas (y peor si querés los decimales)?
Por otro lado, el bichito este puede entregar algo de 2 o 3 mA si no me equivoco. De nuevo, ¿qué podés hacer con esa corriente? (otra vez, no es retórica).

Saludos


----------



## asrhael (Mar 19, 2010)

Comprendo lo que quieres decir estimado Cacho..en mi caso arme un termostato en base al LM35 pero lo trabajé directamente con el comparador (2mv de precision). Lo alimenté con 5V y configuré el comparador segun un datasheet..a la salida tengo 4.6V para manejar un opto.

Antes de esto tenia la idea de amplificarlo por 10 con un AO, pero al ver que podía usarse directamente lo hice :O..la temperatura que mido es 35 y 40 grados, osea 350mv y 400mv, por tanto el comparador mediria cambios de 0.2grados.

Como me gustaría aprender es que te pregunto Cacho...en una de esas me convendría amplificar la entrada al comparador con un AO..sigo sin captar


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2010)

Si tenés 50mV de rango y los pasás por un operacional con ganancia 100, pasás a tener 5V, cada grado equivaldrá a una diferencia de 1V y... se hace (mucho) más fácil de medir.
Más con el medio grado de precisión (bueno, 0,4) que dice tener el LM35. Ahora son 500mV (sí... 400mV).

A fin de cuentas, podés trabajar con la tensión del LM35 directamente si la aplicación te lo permite. Si necesitás algo más "bruto", una amplificadita le viene de maravillas.

Saludos


----------



## asrhael (Mar 19, 2010)

Gracias cacho por tus explicaciones , ahora me queda más claro. Ahora iré a quemar algunos circuitos para aprender!  saludos man!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2010)

De nada.

Y tratá de no quemar nada, pero si lo quemás, disfrutalo que está buenísimo 

Saludos


----------



## kimjonil (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola a todos, dos preguntas que me tiene mal, 1era. Que pasa si al 0804 le meto un voltaje de 10V por su Vin(+) y 7.5V en su Vin(-)???.... La 2da. Que pasa si le meto un voltaje negativo de 5voltios por su entrada Vin(-) y la pata Vin(+) la conecto a tierra (masa).


----------



## elpichon03 (Abr 16, 2010)

Estoy realizando un termometro con lm35 y adc 0804 sin micro alguin podria  ayudarme con un par de diagramas


----------



## Alejandro de Sevilla (May 31, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Soy un aficionado y contacto con vosotros para deciros que he construido un tacómetro para un torno que tengo y me va muy bién pero, al haberle puesto un convertidor de frecuencia al motor tropiezo con el problema de que, a baja frecuencia, el giro del motor no es suficiente para refrigerarlo con el ventilador estandard que trae.   He quitado el ventilador y le he puesto ventilación forzada.   Pero me gustaría vigilar la temperatura en todo momento y, claro, tropiezo con una pequeñísima duda,....no tengo ni idea de electrónica.   Me defiendo muy bién en mecánica, regular en electricidad y francamente mal en electónica. Mi petición al Foro es ver si alguien me puede pasar un circuito para hacer un termómetro sencillo, usando LM35 como captador y visualizar el valor en 3 displaye de 7 segmentos.   He pensado en automatizar el ventilador para que arranque al sobrepasarse cierta temperatura, pero no me puedo meter con PICs pues no tengo ninguna preparación para ello.   El ventilador estará siempre funcionando cuando el convertidor esté en servicio y los tres displays me indicarán la temperatura del motor y, listo.
Perdónenme la parrafada y muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## VALERIUS13 (Jun 6, 2010)

mabauti        que es y que matricula tiene el integrado que esta en medio del   lm35 y el adc de tu primer comentario  y de que valor es el capasitor y la resistencia que estan abajo del adc


----------



## kokur (Jun 9, 2010)

hola, yo estaba montando el mismo circuito que ha publicado Leinhart, tengo un duda,¿ no es necesario amplificar la salida del LM35?,si alguien lo ha montado y le fenciona asi, me lo puede confirmar.

¿Si conecto el LM35 sin amplificador y hay por ejemplo 30º luego en el display me marca 30º?


----------



## kokur (Sep 2, 2010)

hola, Leinhart ¿como has hecho para que te funcione el SN74185?, porque lo he intentado de muchas maneras y no consigo que me funcione,¿el montaje seria como el de la foto que he adjuntado'?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 2, 2010)

Te recomiendo que leas la hoja de dato del LM35 para que te des una idea. Basicamente te tira 10mV/ºC, con lo cual si en el ambiente hace 30ºC => Vout=30ºC*10mV/ºC=300mV.

Entonces ahi tendrias que usar algo para convertir esos 300mV y mostrar en pantalla 30ºC. 

Sensor --> Adaptar nivel de tension --> Adc (fijar tension de referencia) --> Logica (combinacional o uC) --> Display

Deberas tener en cuenta que a la salida del Adc vas a tener lo siguiente:

Salida-Adc=Vout-sensor-amplificado*256/Vref

Volviendo a tu ejemplo de los 30ºC, supone que amplificas 10 veces y tu Vref=5v:

Vout=30ºC*10mV/ºC=300mV

Vout-sensor-amplificado=Vout*10=3v

Salida-Adc=3v*256/5v=153 o 154 (decimal, en binario sera 10011001 o 10011010)

Osea que en el medio tenes que hacer algo para convertir 10011001 de la salida del ADC en digitos de 7 segmentos.

Por otro lado, tambien deberias definir si tenes en cuenta o no los digitos decimales. Esa ultima etapa con uC lo haces muy facilmente, en cambio con logica combinacional se puede complicar.

Tambien podrias jugar un poco con el Vref y Amplificacion para facilitar la ultima conversion, pero el costo de eso sera la resolucion que tendra tu Adc.


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 2, 2010)

kokur dijo:


> hola, Leinhart ¿como has hecho para que te funcione el SN74185?, porque lo he intentado de muchas maneras y no consigo que me funcione,¿el montaje seria como el de la foto que he adjuntado'?



A lo mejor vino malo de fábrica. Es lo peor que puede pasar pero a veces pasa y no lo sabes hasta que pasan años mirando para el dispositivo...


----------



## Montero (Nov 21, 2010)

y bueno que pasaria si lo hiciermaos con una memoria ram que *QU*ede grabado los datos dependendo del voltaje es muy facil si necesita la ayuda me comunican p*UE*s ok bye


----------



## Cinty (Dic 24, 2010)

Hola a todos, necesito realizar un sensor de temperatura con el LM35, el adc0804 y los display de 7 segmentos, no se si alguien me podria proporcionar un diagrama en proteus sobre como van las conexiones del adc a los displays, se que se tienen que conectar con las compuertas decodificadoras creo q*UE* para el display de cátodo se utiliza la 74ls48 pero en realidad no se como 
de antemano les agradezco su ayuda y la atencion que presten a este comentario.


----------



## Ansgar (Mar 24, 2011)

hola que tal
igualmente estoy haciendo un sensor de temperatura pero a rango completo
es decir de 0 a 150 ºC (bueno, eliminamos temperaturas negativas, va?) y al final del sensor
esta señal se amplifica con un opamp 741 que convierte la salida 
de 0 a 1.5V, maximo a una de 0 a 5V maximo. Aqui tenemos la señal analoga, 
se añade como proteccion un diodo zenner de 5.1 volts en polarizacion inversa por cualquier fatalidad.
Comienza el dilema: como configuro las sig. terminales: 
que voltaje aplico en VREF/2...???
la señal análoga de 0 a 5V se aplica en Vin(+) y su tierra a Vin(-)...???
tomando en cuenta que a la salida quiero los 256 datos binarios para comunicarlo via paralelo a mi PC
por su atencion y respuesta... GRACIAS 
aclaraciones: 1,2,3,5 estan a GND
CLK R y CLK IN estan armados con R=10K y C=150pF

aah por cierto
si necesito tierra intrinsecamente segura...
esta se aplica en AGND???
y que sucederia en DGND???
gracias de nuevo


----------



## luzfsaa (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola estoy armando un circuito con LM35 con ADC0804 a Displays 7-Seg pero no tengo el diagrama alguien me lo puede proporcionar? xfavor


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola luzfsaa

En este enlace puedes encontrar las hojas de datos de los circuitos LM35, ADC0804, 7447 0 48.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

En las hojas de datos del ADC0804 vienen circuitos los cuales puedes ir desarrollando según sean las características del circuito final que estás armando.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luzfsaa (Abr 10, 2011)

Que tal Mrcarlos... Muchas gracias Ü


----------



## qing (May 5, 2011)

*LM35 con ADC0804 a display 7-seg*

Hola, me podriais dar alguna recomendacion de diseño para hacer este sistema en una placa de circuito impreso?
Lo que quiero saber es si debo usar dos planos de masa separados, uno para la parte analogica i otro para la parte digital? o solo uno, pero unido en un punto? o no usar y porque.
Tambien que tipo de acoplamiento me va a afectar màs en este sistema? y como puedo solucionarlos. 
Si debo usar blindaje, porque quiero usar el termometro en cualquier lugar de la casa y asi no me afecten los electrodomesticos como microondas o nevera.


----------



## eddy29 (Nov 22, 2011)

hola que tal ¡¡¡¡¡ estoy queriendo diseñar un conversor de voltaje de analogo a digital con el adc0804 y que me salga el dos displays el voltaje puesto analogamente por favor ayudenemen gracias


----------



## romdi (Nov 1, 2012)

ZAs!!!por lo visto tenemos el mismo problema y nada de respuestas estoy mandando ahora la salida del lm35 a un opam para aumentar la ganancia y despues al adc0804 tengo problemas al mandarlo al binario-bcd y de ahi a los displays alguien puede ayudarme...


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola romdi

Si el único problema es “tengo problemas al mandarlo al binario-bcd y de ahi a los displays” , según dices, entonces visita este enlace, allá encontrarás algo que te sirva.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/pasar-8-bits-2-displays-7-seg-75399/#post658139

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

